# PCCW Netvigator 8 MBPS Broadband internet and Now TV connection for transfer



## ganil09

Hi, I am looking to transfer my PCCW Netvigator 8 MBPS Broadband and Now TV connection. Detail of the same is: 

Broad band Monthly rental: 279 HKD per month
(It includes three Hindi channels for free viz. Star Plus, Star News and V Music (each cost 65$ per month)
Now TV Monthly rental: 169 HKD per month
It includes following channels
Star One Hindi 65
Star Movies 34
Discovery Pack 34
BBC World 8
CNN Combo 12
CNBC 8
Channel News Asia 8
MGM 0
Fox news 0
Star Plus 0
Star News 0
V Music 0
Total 169

Commitment period and end date: 24 months, 21-Mar-2010
Remaining month of commitment: 16 months
Current Location: Olympic City, MongKok, Kowloon

This was a promotion offer from pccw and is really cheap considering today's price. I am switching to satellite box so need to transfer the pccw connection. I can bear the transfer cost. It came with 24 months contract and remaining contract term is 16 months.

If interested, please contact me at 852-97276108.


----------

